# Does it cost a lot more to have a car with a larger engine?



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Of course gas will cost more. Question is..... does Turkey put a premium on certain size engines? I know some places put a tax on 1.6 and larger engines.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Motorlu Taþýtlar Vergisi | Araç Vergisi - Verginet

Got this link from another forum.


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Anyone know an auto insurance salesman that speaks english that can give an email quote?


----------

